# Free Show & Shine @ Lisburn Rugby Club Sunday 24th June !



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Hi all

Was given this flyer at work today for a show at Lisburn Rugby Club this Sunday the 24th June, close to Sprucefield Shopping Centre & Lisburn Golf Club.

Don't know if anyone knows it is on????

Here's a scan of the flyer.










Cheers 
David


----------



## c11ris (May 6, 2007)

Do not go near this if you care about your car at all! Went to this in newry about a month ago. it took place in a stony yard and three seirras wanted to diff. The organiser (who didn't seem logit) didn't allow it after people paid and basically they ended fighting the police where called and everything. This man could not organise a p*ss up in a brewery.


----------

